# Hcg shelf life



## Fsuphisig (Feb 29, 2016)

I have the premixed hucog vials of hcg, was wondering if anyone knows how long these last I heard the ones you have to mix yourself only last 30-60 days unless frozen. Anyone know ?


----------



## ToolSteel (Feb 29, 2016)

Fsuphisig said:


> I have the premixed hucog vials of hcg, was wondering if anyone knows how long these last I heard the ones you have to mix yourself only last 30-60 days unless frozen. Anyone know ?



I thought freeze dried powder had a lot longer shelf life than that.


----------



## Cobra Strike (Mar 1, 2016)

Hey bro it had the expiration date on the box...i believe that hucog was june 2017 before it expires. Hucog is special...its not mixed with bac water.


----------



## Cobra Strike (Mar 1, 2016)

ToolSteel said:


> I thought freeze dried powder had a lot longer shelf life than that.



Before its mixed it can last a long time...but once mixed its not very long


----------

